
iPhone 7 Modem Performance Tested in a Lab - milan03
http://cellularinsights.com/iphone7/
======
davidf18
I'm an iPhone 7+ / Verizon owner in Manhattan. The phone works really well
once the 10.03 update with the 1.00.05 Firmware upgrade for the Qualcomm
Baseband Modem. I've gotten download speeds of over 100 MBits/sec.

For those interested, the iPhone has a Test Mode which displays relevant
signal information by calling _3001#12345#_ .

Usually the phone starts with Band 13 and then switches to Band 4 or Band 2.

I do wish that Apple sold the phone using the full feature set of the Qualcomm
X12 MDM 9645 modem. Especially places with high population density and very
large building that block signal it would be nice to have better signal that
the use of 4x4 MIMO 256 QAM would provide.

~~~
davidf18
The Test Mode is supposed to have an '*' before the number and after the
number.

